# derren brown apocalypse



## rune (Nov 3, 2012)

Did anyone watch this and what did you think?

If it wasnt a hoax and the guy really thought an apocalyse had happened, then you have to feel sorry for the poor fella. Fancy your family thinking you're such a bad son that you would need to do this to them 

I personally thought the infected weren't very realistic and surprised anyone took that serious


----------

